# Lens correction in develop module



## PENNSTATEMIKE (Jul 31, 2018)

Is there a way to set up LR so that remove chromatic aberration and enable profile corrections are always on?  I'm finding that I always check these and its a pain to scroll down for every photo.  Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2018)

You can update the defaults for the camera Mike. Reset a photo, then check those boxes, then go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings. It’ll only apply to new imports or any photos you press Reset on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon (Jul 31, 2018)

I use the Set Default Settings for that and more things I want to auto apply at import. I actually set up a master set of files for each camera and make any changes to those files before updating the Default Settings. 

If set up Default Setting then next time when you use a diffiencet lens it may not show up. In this case do this once to one file and the rest will show up.

1. Click on Setup - Reset Lens Profile Defaults. Make sure it does this. Double check it.

2. In the Lens Correction palette find the lens in Make and then Model.

3. Setup automatically changes to Custom.

4. Click on Setup and then on Save New Lens Profile Defaults.

5. Setup switches back to Default and new lens has been added. Now it will find it no matter which camera you are using.


----------



## PENNSTATEMIKE (Jul 31, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You can update the defaults for the camera Mike. Reset a photo, then check those boxes, then go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings. It’ll only apply to new imports or any photos you press Reset on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm really confused.  Lens corrections is only accessible when in Develop. When I click on the chromatic aberration and enable profile boxes it gives three options default, auto and custom.  I have it set to default but then when I go to the next file I've got to repeat the process. What I want to do is keep the two boxes - aberration and enable - always on.


----------



## PENNSTATEMIKE (Jul 31, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I use the Set Default Settings for that and more things I want to auto apply at import. I actually set up a master set of files for each camera and make any changes to those files before updating the Default Settings.
> 
> If set up Default Setting then next time when you use a diffiencet lens it may not show up. In this case do this once to one file and the rest will show up.
> 
> ...


----------



## PENNSTATEMIKE (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't see anything that says setup reset lens profile defaults.  I'm on 6.14 and in the menu bar settings tab it only gives me an option to reset all settings. My lens correction panel is always grayed out until I click either or both of the chromatic aberration and enable profile correction boxes.  Only then does it allow me to choose default, auto or custom.  Then when I go to the next photo it is grayed out again.  Frustrating.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 31, 2018)

The only way to do this with current files is to apply your settings, select all the files and then sync them. You should make sure you are syncing the same body and lens combos. You can also set up a preset to do this and sync. 

For a permanent solution that auto applies lens corrections at import first go presets in preferences. Decide if you want them to apply specific to your camera, by ISO or both. See attachment. You have to do this for each camera. Next check both boxes in the lens correction window. Make sure you have the correct lens selected and it is on Default.

When done  make sure your are in the Develop Module the select Develop (at the top of the page) - Set Default Settings and then Update to Current Settings.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 31, 2018)

I wrote post 7 as you were writing 6. Here is the location to your question in post 6.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 31, 2018)

For existing files you could also set up a preset with your lens corrections. The go to the Library panel and select all images or only the ones you want. In  Saved Preset (under Quick Develop) apply your preset.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2018)

PENNSTATEMIKE said:


> I'm really confused.  [...] What I want to do is keep the two boxes - aberration and enable - always on.



Ok, let me pad my previous instructions.

*Reset a photo* - press the Reset button bottom right in Develop.
*then check those boxes,* - check the Remove Chromatic Aberration checkbox and the Enable Lens Profiles checkbox
*then go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings*. - Go up to the top of the screen where it says Develop, click on it, then click on Set Default Settings in that menu. In the dialog that comes up, press the Set Default Settings button.
*It’ll only apply to new imports or any photos you press Reset on.*  - This will automatically check those checkboxes for any new photos you import, and for any photos that you press the Reset button on. 

You might want to reset any photos you haven't edited yet, so they're automatically checked. As Zenon suggested, sync would work. Or if you haven't edited them yet, select all of the photos in Grid view and press the Reset button in the Quick Develop panel on the right in Library menu.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2018)

Zenon said:


> 4. Click on Setup and then on Save New Lens Profile Defaults.
> 5. Setup switches back to Default and new lens has been added. Now it will find it no matter which camera you are using.



Just to clarify, the Save New Lens Profile Defaults saves a custom lens profile for the selected lens. This is only needed if you have to manually select a specific profile from the pop-ups. If just checking the checkbox picks the right one, you don't need to mess with that pop-up.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks Victoria. 

Just so you know Mike not only are my lens corrections auto applied at import. So is profile,  sharpening and NR. I set up this up by camera serial number and ISO in the preferences. Clarity as well and the Auto setting in the Basic window does not effect it.   

I always shot with ISO at 100, 200, 400, 800 and so on so it made it easy for me. Trying to do this with the in between ISO settings would make too many scenarios to manage. With the way I'm set up there are only about 10 files needed for each camera. Each ISO level for each camera has specific settings in the Detail Tab.

As I said earlier I have a master set of files for each camera and ISO.  I make any changes to these files only and update them using the Default Develop Settings.

In your case you can set it up using the camera serial number only and next time you import the lens corrections will auto apply. If you only use this then you don't even need a master file/s as it will be pretty easy to manage. Just update any file using Develop Default Settings.


----------



## camner (Apr 7, 2019)

Zenon said:


> I use the Set Default Settings for that and more things I want to auto apply at import. I actually set up a master set of files for each camera and make any changes to those files before updating the Default Settings.
> 
> If set up Default Setting then next time when you use a diffiencet lens it may not show up. In this case do this once to one file and the rest will show up.
> 
> ...


I've read this post several times and I'm a bit unclear about a few things.  When you write _If set up Default Setting then next time when you use a diffiencet lens it may not show up. In this case do this once to one file and the rest will show up, _what exactly are you saying? If I follow Victoria's steps of post #10, I understand that if I import (or reset) images taken with the same camera/lens, then Lens Corrections and Remove Chromatic Aberration will be applied.  I presume that if images from a different camera/lens combo will NOT have these corrections made upon import, right?  What do you mean by "it may not show up?"

I also don't quite understand what you mean by _Now it will find it no matter which camera you are using.  _

Sorry if I am being dense.


----------



## camner (Apr 7, 2019)

What I would like to accomplish is to have auto settings, lens corrections, and remove chromatic aberration applied to all images upon import, regardless of the camera/lens combination with which the images were taken.

If I understand this thread correctly, one way I can accomplish this is as follows:

Follow Victoria's steps as outlined in post #10
Right click on  "Auto Settings" in the Presets panel in the Develop module and select "apply on import"
Repeat Victoria's steps as outlined in post #10 for each camera/lens combination I use
My only concern about this approach is that sometimes Auto Settings is great, and sometimes it is not. If I understand correctly, applying Auto Settings upon import cannot easily be undone. One way I can think of to do this would be to reset Tone and reset Presence (or alternatively, create a preset that has all sliders set to 0).

Is there a meaningful difference between doing this and creating a preset that has Auto Settings, Lens Corrections, and Remove Chromatic Aberration checked and then applying that preset upon import?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2019)

camner said:


> I've read this post several times and I'm a bit unclear about a few things.  When you write _If set up Default Setting then next time when you use a diffiencet lens it may not show up. In this case do this once to one file and the rest will show up, _what exactly are you saying? If I follow Victoria's steps of post #10, I understand that if I import (or reset) images taken with the same camera/lens, then Lens Corrections and Remove Chromatic Aberration will be applied.  I presume that if images from a different camera/lens combo will NOT have these corrections made upon import, right?  What do you mean by "it may not show up?"
> 
> I also don't quite understand what you mean by _Now it will find it no matter which camera you are using.  _
> 
> Sorry if I am being dense.


What it's referring to is the fact that when you check the "Enable Profile Corrections" box in the Lens Corrections panel, that doesn't guarantee that any lens corrections will be made. That's because sometimes Lightroom cannot automatically determine the lens that was used (it mostly does, but some lenses cause a problem). In that situation the user can manually find and select the correct lens profile, and the lens corrections are then applied. But if nothing else is done, the same problem will occur on the next image taken with that same lens....so the fix for that is, after manually selecting the lens, to use the "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" option. That then ensures that the manually selected profile will be automatically selected and used when the "Enable Profile Corrections" option is checked on images shot with that particular lens (either manually or via preset). Furthermore, those new lens profile defaults apply to the lens, not the specific camera/lens combination, i.e. use the same lens on a different camera body should still result in the correct lens profile being applied.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2019)

camner said:


> Is there a meaningful difference between doing this and creating a preset that has Auto Settings, Lens Corrections, and Remove Chromatic Aberration checked and then applying that preset upon import?


Personally, I use the latter approach. I have a "Starting Preset" which applies, among other things, Auto Settings, Lens Corrections and Remove CA. Note though, that's a "starting preset"....I usually anticipate that the Auto Settings will give a good start, but some further adjustments will be needed. 

Note also that I used to apply it during Import, but I currently have a bug report outstanding because the Auto Settings part produces significantly different results compared with applying it post-import. Until that's fixed, I now apply the preset after the import has finished.


----------



## camner (Apr 7, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> What it's referring to is the fact that when you check the "Enable Profile Corrections" box in the Lens Corrections panel, that doesn't guarantee that any lens corrections will be made. That's because sometimes Lightroom cannot automatically determine the lens that was used (it mostly does, but some lenses cause a problem). In that situation the user can manually find and select the correct lens profile, and the lens corrections are then applied. But if nothing else is done, the same problem will occur on the next image taken with that same lens....so the fix for that is, after manually selecting the lens, to use the "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" option. That then ensures that the manually selected profile will be automatically selected and used when the "Enable Profile Corrections" option is checked on images shot with that particular lens (either manually or via preset). Furthermore, those new lens profile defaults apply to the lens, not the specific camera/lens combination, i.e. use the same lens on a different camera body should still result in the correct lens profile being applied.


This is a very clear explanation. Thanks much.


----------



## camner (Apr 7, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Note also that I used to apply it during Import, but I currently have a bug report outstanding because the Auto Settings part produces significantly different results compared with applying it post-import. Until that's fixed, I now apply the preset after the import has finished.


Hmmm...I had noticed this, but I suppose I gave Adobe the benefit of the doubt when I shouldn't have.  I assumed that somehow it was user error (I had created the preset a long time ago in terms of LR versions).


----------



## susanshambaugh (Mar 24, 2021)

Lightroom Version: 10.2  LrC
Operating System: Windows 10
Camera: Sony SLT-A77V

So sorry to bump an old thread, but I'm having a similar situation.
I recently built a new PC and moved my Lightroom catalog and pictures over. No problems at all, got everything re-linked and it's working perfectly, but as I'm going through some older pictures and started editing (haven't worked on anything in a while due to my old PC, hence the new one) I noticed that pretty much for all pictures not shot with a Sony lens the lens info is missing...
I'm sure that the lens type is available in the exif info -  but looks like it's in the "MakerNote" section which Lightroom apparently doesn't read/import?

So of course when I tick the box for "Enable Profile Corrections"  under "Lens corrections" in the development module LrC cannot find a matching profile. I can manually select the correct lens from the dropdown as it is supported.

My question:
If I create that "New Lens Profile Default" for a pic shot with that lens  and also want to have both boxes for "Remove Chromatic Aberrations" & "Enable Profile Corrections" checked upon import of new projects, will Lightroom then apply that default to ALL pictures regardless of which lens was used?
What if some were shot with a different lens?

LrC seems to detect my Sony lenses just fine, just not my TAMRON SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di USD A009S.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 25, 2021)

susanshambaugh-yahoo said:


> If I create that "New Lens Profile Default" for a pic shot with that lens and also want to have both boxes for "Remove Chromatic Aberrations" & "Enable Profile Corrections" checked upon import of new projects, will Lightroom then apply that default to ALL pictures regardless of which lens was used?
> What if some were shot with a different lens?


Lightroom will read the lens info to determine which lens profile it needs to use. So yes it will enable lens profiles and remove chromatic aberration for all images, but it will use the correct profile.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 8, 2021)

PENNSTATEMIKE said:


> I'm really confused.  Lens corrections is only accessible when in Develop. When I click on the chromatic aberration and enable profile boxes it gives three options default, auto and custom.  I have it set to default but then when I go to the next file I've got to repeat the process. What I want to do is keep the two boxes - aberration and enable - always on.


When you set the default preset it will be applied to new imports.


----------

